# Juliana



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

Does anyone ride a Juliana? Thoughts?


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks, yes Gator as in University of Florida. That's where I went to school.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*Basically the same bike as a Superlight?*



Gatorbike said:


> Does anyone ride a Juliana? Thoughts?


Or so I thought, perhaps shorter top tube and shorter frt handlebars?

I'd check the sizing on the superlight if the Juliana is indeed made for light weights.

My superlight, though a dated design is light and climbs and descends about as well as anything new, cuttting edge and much more expensive. 
I think the bike industry is trying a little too hard to get us to buy into the better mouse trap.


----------



## Scubee (Apr 11, 2004)

Yep - I have an '02 Juliana that I am still very happy with. I've got nearly 6000 miles on the frame now and it's still going strong. This bike fit me like a glove and that's why I bought one.

I reviewed this bike in the product review section a long time ago and I'm as happy with it now as I was then. If I were in the market for another bike, the Juliana would be right up there in the running. If you have any specific questions, ask away.


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

i happily ride a juliana!!! i would recommend it to anyone...i am short with proportionately long legs. i am on the edge of the small vs. medium according to the chart. (i own a medium...5'1"...27" inseam)

my then-BF-now-DH surprised me with it and took a guess at size with a few sneaky ways of getting a couple measurements and discussing the #'s with LBS owner/friend...he then spec'd it out with a few leftover parts he had and some new parts that would fit my frame/body better (e.g...smaller brake levers, shorter cranks, short/flat handlebar) 

we are discussing a few ways to make it lighter (26 #s now) but that will involve waiting till parts need to be changed out and/or upgraded (my fork is a heavy sob) but it only make me stronger...hehe!!! i roll over anything...never have had any complaints!!! and will probably be riding this bike (aka: Crush)...ok, crush orange drink since its orange...hehe! but it turns out i can crush any trail with this little monster!!!

in short...I LOVE IT!!! 

BTW: if (big IF) i get a new bike i will look at the Turner Nitrous...a girl can dream right???


----------



## tink bell (Mar 24, 2004)

i ride an 03 julie. it's plush, but since day one i've had shifting problems. i've replaced the whole drive train & still have problems. anyone else have this problem?


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

bouncybouncy said:


> i happily ride a juliana!!! i would recommend it to anyone...i am short with proportionately long legs. i am on the edge of the small vs. medium according to the chart. (i own a medium...5'1"...27" inseam)


interesting. i'm the same height as you (just over 5'1") also with proportionally long legs (30" inseam....yep, i'm distantly related to a daddy long-leg spider) but i found that even the small juliana was too big. probably because what i have in abundance in leg i am sorely lacking in upper body (really short waisted!! like boobs an inch above my bellybutton...ok, maybe not that bad )

on the other hand, i have never heard anyone who had one say they didn't love their juliana.



bouncybouncy said:


> BTW: if (big IF) i get a new bike i will look at the Turner Nitrous...a girl can dream right???


i know a number of Nitrous owners who LOVE their bikes. if i was going to look at something to replace my racer x (which, right now i'm not), my first stop would be the Turner.

rt


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

*rt* said:


> but i found that even the small juliana was too big


hmmmm.....interesting!!!! maybe those extra 3 inches i have between my b:eekster: :eekster: bies and bellybutton are just enough????

i have neither heard of anyone not liking their juliana...just seems like a bike that needs to be ridden!!!

my hubby says if i get into racing he would fix me up a nice turner (if he stops running over his new dtswiss wheels with the car....yet again, another thread) he just got a nice turner flux...i would love to get a feel for it but when i hop on it my legs are stretched to their fullest when the pedals are at 3 & 9...not a good position for bunny-hops or wheelies
titus was another we were looking at but turner just seems to keep our interest....we have a clydesdale friend with a turner and he has had awesome customer care with his frame issues (he has lost some weight so the issues are fewer & fewer)

for now i am shootin for a new (lighter) fork and maybe some new wheels...doh!!:madman: hubby is driving the car again...


----------



## selvasol (May 12, 2006)

*Advice on fs bike for 5 footer?*

Hey,
I've been riding a Kona Cinder Cone for a year now, and just spent a few days in Moab on a Gary Fisher Cake 2 GS (sweet) after a day on a Trek Fuel (yuck!, too upright). My back bothered me previously on the hardtail, and is now killing me on the root-filled trails here in NC, and I'm greedily looking at fs bikes. But... what is a woman to do when there are so many bikes out there?

I liked the Gary Fisher Cake 2 GS except for the chainsuck and mtbr reviews on bad parts. I tried a Julianna (medium, but small has same clearance and geometry) and it felt like I was really high off the ground. Some LBS showed me a Maverick (seems a little big), a Fruita female resident said to check out the Titus Moto Lite and the Racer-X.. what do you mtn biking women say?

thanks!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

selvasol said:


> Hey,
> I've been riding a Kona Cinder Cone for a year now, and just spent a few days in Moab on a Gary Fisher Cake 2 GS (sweet) after a day on a Trek Fuel (yuck!, too upright). My back bothered me previously on the hardtail, and is now killing me on the root-filled trails here in NC, and I'm greedily looking at fs bikes. But... what is a woman to do when there are so many bikes out there?
> 
> I liked the Gary Fisher Cake 2 GS except for the chainsuck and mtbr reviews on bad parts. I tried a Julianna (medium, but small has same clearance and geometry) and it felt like I was really high off the ground. Some LBS showed me a Maverick (seems a little big), a Fruita female resident said to check out the Titus Moto Lite and the Racer-X.. what do you mtn biking women say?
> ...


if you want to spend the money. i love my racer x.

i've also heard good things about the Turner Nitrous.

rt


----------



## bouncybouncy (Mar 30, 2006)

good tip...ride lots of bikes!!!!
not that i did but my hubby managed to extrodinarily luck out and got me a bike that i love...maybe because i have never ridden any others... 
now that i have a riding style, i can shop (someday ) with that in mind...not that the juliana isn't it...i just have nothing to compare it too...uh? a karate monkey, does that count???

anyway, the bottom bracket height (tho i have not compared to other little bikes yet since i am not in the market yet) is a bit lower than hubbys but if it were too much more than i would REALLY hate it when he hopped over a log/or log over and i couldn't cause chain ring hits:madmax: ...it has happened but not too often!!! maybe rt will chime in soon and give you a low-down on titus...but between her and i seems turner nitrous needs a lookin into (if the budget allows )

can't say enough good things about my juliana...except he carries a heavy fork...gotta get hubby to stop runnin over wheels so i can buy a new one:nono:

edit* looks like rt was chiming same time...i just typed more...


----------



## kdiddy (Jul 14, 2005)

selvasol said:


> after a day on a Trek Fuel (yuck!, too upright).


My wife is 5 foot on a good day and she fit very well on a small Fuel Ex9 WSD. If I bought one for her, I would definitely put on flat bars and remove the spacers under the stem. Did you have all the spacers still in place?


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

*racer x*

Hey rt
I probably shouldn't ask this cause I just ordered a med Juliana frame that I plan to build up with all top parts Shimano and Sram but do you have the 80mm fork on your Titus. How do you like it? I didn't want to give up the 4'' of travel on my Stumpy but I wanted a faster, lighter bike. I hope I can build the Juliana lighter than my Stumpy.


----------



## Gatorbike (Mar 13, 2006)

yeah but on the extra small Racer X you can only get a 80mm fork and I didn't have enough stand over on the small. I ordered the M Juliana. I'll let you know how it does on the red barge canal digging trails when I get it built up.
Gatorbike:thumbsup:


----------



## selvasol (May 12, 2006)

*searching for a full suspension*

Everyone - thanks for your advice . At 5' it sometimes seems a bit challenging to find a bike that fits. I rented the Trek Fuel for a day while in Moab (don't know about the spacers), and switched to the GFisher Cake 2 for the next 2 days. I missed out on demo bikes at the Fruita Fat Tire Festival.. but will try to demo Titus bikes as they may come to Charlotte NC this June / July.

In the meantime, I 'discovered' that one of our LBSs has Maverick to demo. It looks interesting, but I think it may be too big for me. I await a chance to try Titus bikes.

Good riding!


----------



## brg (Sep 7, 2004)

*in the same boat...*



selvasol said:


> Some LBS showed me a Maverick (seems a little big), a Fruita female resident said to check out the Titus Moto Lite and the Racer-X.. what do you mtn biking women say?
> 
> thanks!


i'm 4'10" and really like the Maverick rear suspension design - but there was no way in h3ll that I fit on a small (or any other off the rack FS bike).

I ended up saving lots 'o pennies and went with a Seven Duo that uses the Maverick rear suspension design. I love the way it rides and it's light for a FS (23.5lbs) but sometimes I regret not going for a super-light weight hardtail. At 105lbs the bike is a whopping ~22% of my bodyweight. ESPECIALLY when I'm lugging all that extra weight on the climbs in Colorado.

when i'm not complaining about the weight - I'm REALLY happy with the way the bike rides.

good luck!


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Gatorbike said:


> Hey rt
> I probably shouldn't ask this cause I just ordered a med Juliana frame that I plan to build up with all top parts Shimano and Sram but do you have the 80mm fork on your Titus. How do you like it? I didn't want to give up the 4'' of travel on my Stumpy but I wanted a faster, lighter bike. I hope I can build the Juliana lighter than my Stumpy.


hey. yup, i have an 80 mm fork on my titus. however, stripes is right, you can get the racer x with a 100 mm fork. that said, my frame will not accomodate a 100 mm fork because i had it designed around an 80 (custom frame) but i assume that the stock frames can run either fork.

rt


----------



## BobL (Feb 20, 2004)

*Tried a Blur?*



selvasol said:


> Everyone - thanks for your advice . At 5' it sometimes seems a bit challenging to find a bike that fits. I rented the Trek Fuel for a day while in Moab (don't know about the spacers), and switched to the GFisher Cake 2 for the next 2 days. I missed out on demo bikes at the Fruita Fat Tire Festival.. but will try to demo Titus bikes as they may come to Charlotte NC this June / July.
> 
> In the meantime, I 'discovered' that one of our LBSs has Maverick to demo. It looks interesting, but I think it may be too big for me. I await a chance to try Titus bikes.
> 
> Good riding!


A good friend of mine is just 5' and loves hers. And I chatted briefly with a gal who was probably around 5'1'' on a Blur the other day and she said it was the best fit for her out of all the bikes she's owned (don't remember which brands she mentioned; sorry)


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

tink bell said:


> i ride an 03 julie. it's plush, but since day one i've had shifting problems. i've replaced the whole drive train & still have problems. anyone else have this problem?


Maybe get a good LBS to check your derailleur hanger alignment, or maybe you've already had that done?


----------



## CraigH (Dec 22, 2003)

There are a bunch of Juliana riders on the Santa Cruz board too.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=63395


----------

